# Can a JD 3032e run a square baler



## Dnaylor (May 21, 2019)

Looking to see what is yalls thoughts on running a ford532 on a JD3032e compact tractor with independent pto 30hp engine.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I run a square baler on my 3000. 47 HP at low rpm . Lots of power leftover. I have a 540 RPM with two stage clutch


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would not try it. The baler would bounce the little 2,000 lb tractor around and possibly break it apart at the engine to transmission union. Certainly be unsafe on any sloping ground. Perhaps if you could find a really old small baler like a John Deere that has its own engine and produced 14 inch by 14 inch bales it might work. But I would not count on it.
There is a huge difference in the tiny ponies and light weight of a JD 3032e, and a utility tractor from the 60's and 70's that weighs more than twice as much and has far more engine torque.
The other thing to consider is the JD 3032e uses spur gear finals that are not particularly tough, so the hammering of the baler would cause extreme wear as it walked the tractor from side to side as it packed the bale.

The smallest horsepower requirement on a new baler is likely the New Holland BC 5000, and it requires a real 35 PTO horsepower to pack the bales, and it still hammers really hard so it would throw a small tractor around pretty badly.

It is entirely possible the small Deere could run a Heston 1700 series round baler, because they do not hammer the hay and just roll and squeeze it to compact. It would need to be run slowly and in light crop conditions, but round balers are real easy on the tractor.


----------

